# Friendly Advice for Lousiana Presbytery



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2007)

Friendly Advice for Lousiana Presbytery « Reformed Musings


----------



## Poimen (Nov 12, 2007)

Interesting and accurate. 

I have said before that the FV is not just a theology but a way of life. Those who have been caught up in the movement often exhibit certain traits to the chagrin of those who know them and love them. 

One of those traits was identified in the post cited above: loyalty. Despite obvious wrong doings and aberrant theology, intelligent and seemingly otherwise normal young Christians are defending the FV men left and right. It is disturbing to see how deep this loyalty goes; almost to the point of fanaticism for some. Jeremiah 17:5-7 comes to mind.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 12, 2007)

Great post


----------



## lwadkins (Nov 12, 2007)

May God grant that they take this friendly advice.


----------



## Reformed Musings (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. And for the record, it was indeed intended as friendly advice. Better that as many as possible repent and return to the fold.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope they take your advice seriousely. The more I find out about FV the more it sounds like a road leading our reformed brethren to Rome.


----------

